# From now on....



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

We will be known as the TERRORWOLVES!!!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you a fan of every team? I see you posting "we" everywhere.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> Are you a fan of every team? I see you posting "we" everywhere.


I can't help it!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was hoping they'd have their new logo/colors unveiled during the draft lottery whenever they showed it. Just the same old one they've had for 10 yrs or so.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I was hoping they'd have their new logo/colors unveiled during the draft lottery whenever they showed it. Just the same old one they've had for 10 yrs or so.


Me too! Everything I read said they would be revealed around this time. I'm bummed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hopefully we See OJ standing on draft night in the new Twolves colours, cant wait to see the jerseys

they better not screw them up lol


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche, you're gonna be the death of me, with all this Mayo talk. You and I are going to have to be arch-enemies. You're Bizarro Luther.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> Avalanche, you're gonna be the death of me, with all this Mayo talk. You and I are going to have to be arch-enemies. You're Bizarro Luther.


:laugh: luther im gonna have to hold my ground on this one... you just wait, Mayo is THE guy in this draft, im sure of it


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't see any evidences of new logos/jersey yet.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

New jerseys better be badass lol.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, Twolves always get hot jerseys, you guys shouldn't have to worry......


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> Are you a fan of every team? I see you posting "we" everywhere.


I say we only when im talking about the sixers lol. But my favorite player is still allen iverson even though hes not a sixer.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The colours and team name leave room for great possibilities for the new jerseys


----------

